# Mediaunterstützung. Zu was ist gstreamer gut?

## Klaus Meier

Ich nutze Gentoo zum Abspielen von Filmen. Und da unterstützt gstreamer viele Formate nicht. Deshalb nutze ich dafür xine. Mplayer ist zum reinen abspielen eigentlich noch besser, hat aber keine Systemintegration, das heißt, es werden keine Vorschaubilder auf den Icons angezeigt.

Und jetzt die Frage: Warum wird eigentlich so ein Rummel um gstreamer gemacht, wenn es doch xine gibt, welches bei mir wesentlich mehr Formate unterstützt. Und bringt es irgendwelche Vorteile, die USE-Flags xine und gstreamer zu setzen oder kann man gstreamer weglassen, wenn man xine hat.

----------

## franzf

Hauptsächlicher Unterschied der beiden:

xine-lib: monolithisch

gstreamer: modular

Der Sinn der beiden ist der gleiche:

Das Programmieren von Applikationen mit Multimedia-Fähigkeiten zu vereinfachen.

Wenn du dein Programm mit xine schreibst, wird halt immer die ganze Lib geladen, bei GStreamer nur die Plugins, welche benötigt werden.

Mir ist das aber ehrlich gesagt wurscht, hab mit GStreamer auch nur Probleme gehabt (nicht alles konnte zum Abspielen überredet werden, verschiedene Versionen gleichzeitig (löste zu indest bei mir Probleme beim Amarok aus), usw.), und Xine hat immer gleich auf Anhieb funktioniert.

Wenn du nun beide Flags setzt, hast du bei den Apps, welche beide Libs unterstützen, die Wahl, mit welcher Engine du abspielen willst. Wenn du gerne viel ausprobierst und auch den Fortschritt bei GStreamer beobachten willst, setz beide Flags. Wenn alles mit xine funktioniert und du auch nur deine Musik anhören / Videos gucken willst, dann lass GStreamer weg und setz auf xine.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, ist schon komisch. Bei allen neuen Projekten wird immer von Gstreamer geredet und nie was von Xine. Und ich hab bislang noch von keinem gehört, der von Gstreamer begeistert war.

----------

## Carlo

emerge -C gstreamer - ich vermisse es nicht...

----------

## franzf

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> emerge -C gstreamer - ich vermisse es nicht...

 

So einfach ist es dann auch nicht  :Wink: 

Die ganzen Plugins wollen auch noch deinstalliert werden. Das sollte aber mit depclean schon ganz gut gehen.

----------

## Carlo

franzf: Das war eher metaphorisch gemeint...

----------

## hoschi

Gstreamer funktioniert soweit ganz gut, aber man sollte auf keinen Fall das ffmpeg-plugin vergessen, zwar kann Gstreamer auch ohne ffmpeg MPEG1/2 und OGG (Vorbis/Theora) abspielen, aber es gibt da ja auch noch viele MPEG4-Dateien (oft auch mit den verbesserten Codecs XVID/DIVX codiert), oder gleich MPEG4-10, welches eigentlich nur mit dem x264 Codec in Erscheinung tritt (MPEG4-10 mit x264 Codec duerften die meisten besser als Podcast kennen).

Mplayer verwende ich dagegen gerne im Framebuffer auf dem Terminal, das Ding spielt einfach alles sauber ab, gerade wenn kein X11-Desktop starten will.

Die Shell ist halt einfach der beste Begleiter im Unix-Leben, ausserdem ist die Mplayer-GUI zum kotzen hässlich.

Mein größtest Problem ist aber gerade nicht das abspielen, sonder das rippen, verdammte neue Kopierschutztechniken. Meisten fehlt der Vorspann, und ab Mitte des Films gibt es erst Sound, allerdings nur die Musik von den Songs die sich am Ende der DVD befinden...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ffmpeg-plugin ist bei mir drauf, naja, mal sehen, einmal xine runterschmeißen und sehen, ob da inzwischen mehr abgespielt wird. Aber mit was hast du Probleme mit rippen? Mit gstreamer oder xine?

----------

## misterjack

also meinereins hat von gstreamer alles in 0.10.*er Versionen drauf und nirgends Probleme

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, hab da jetzt was ganz lustiges. Hab bei Gnome mal xine rausgeworfen und nur gstreamer benutzt. Also abspielen kann ich alles, was ich gerade da habe, da haben die schon Fortschritte gemacht. Aber die Dateivorschau funktioniert bei einer wmv-Datei nicht, aber abspielen geht, seltsam.

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das ffmpeg-plugin ist bei mir drauf, naja, mal sehen, einmal xine runterschmeißen und sehen, ob da inzwischen mehr abgespielt wird. Aber mit was hast du Probleme mit rippen? Mit gstreamer oder xine?

 

Beim rippen mit "dvd::rip" (dvdrip), basiert aber nicht auf Gstreamer sondern auf jmpeg, mplayer, transcode und/oder xine.

----------

## der_flo

pushen sollte man gstreamer auf jeden fall, der modulare ansatz ist in der multimedia-ecke, wo es hunderte von codecs und containerformaten gibt, sicherlich klasse.

ich hab das zu windows-zeiten früher in intensiv mitverfolgt, weil davon haben sich die gstreamer-leute ja die ideen geholt: DirectShow.

mittlererweile gibt es da eben für (fast) jeden codec ein entsprechendes DirectShow-plugin. eine feine sache.

und so wird das mit gstreamer auch laufen. da ist ein neuer codec wohl viel schneller integriert als bei xine.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## Klaus Meier

Naja, ich habs mal kurz angetestet. Also deutlich besser als noch vor einem Jahr. Noch nicht perfekt, aber es macht sich. Und die Bildqualität ist deutlich besser als bei xine.

----------

## Vortex375

Mit welchem Player kann man denn gstreamer Testen (also auch Video)?

Und kann ich das "gefahrlos" und einfach auch wieder deinstallieren?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also unter Gnome kannst du einmal das USE-Flag xine und/oder gstreamer ein- oder ausschalter (also eins solltest du haben). Und dann ein emerge -uDN world machen. Wenn xine gesetzt ist verwendet totem xine, egal ob gstreamer an ist oder nicht.

Unter KDE kannst du bei Kaffeine entweder xine (oder mplayer) oder die eingebetteten Medienwiedergabe wählen. Das letztere ist gstreamer. Und das kannst du so oft umschalten, wie du lustig bist.

Besteht ja keine Gefahr, außer etwas Kompilieren, wenn du es wieder rückgängig machen willst.

----------

## der_flo

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Mit welchem Player kann man denn gstreamer Testen (also auch Video)?
> 
> Und kann ich das "gefahrlos" und einfach auch wieder deinstallieren?

 

http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/apps/

schau da mal rum. da sollte was dabei sein, das auch im portage-tree ist.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## Vortex375

Also wenn ich kaffeine mit dem USE-Flag gstreamer emergen würde, dann will er gstreamer Version 0.8 und einige gnome-dependencies installieren. Wenn ich aber einfach ein emerge gstreamermachen würde, dann würde er Version 0.10 installieren, ohne den ganzen Gnome-Kram.

Kommt Kaffeine noch nicht mit der neuen Version klar? Und wie installier ich das jetzt am besten?

Ich habe übrigens die ~arch Version von kaffeine genommen (media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3).

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich kaffeine mit dem USE-Flag gstreamer emergen würde, dann will er gstreamer Version 0.8 und einige gnome-dependencies installieren. Wenn ich aber einfach ein emerge gstreamermachen würde, dann würde er Version 0.10 installieren, ohne den ganzen Gnome-Kram.
> 
> Kommt Kaffeine noch nicht mit der neuen Version klar? Und wie installier ich das jetzt am besten?
> 
> Ich habe übrigens die ~arch Version von kaffeine genommen (media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3).

 

Also das liegt daran, daß Gnome schon mit gstreamer 0.10 arbeitet und KDE noch mit 0.8.

----------

## tgurr

Hier sei der Hinweis auf die KDE Commit-Digests gegeben.  :Smile: 

2006-12-17 - Kaffeine begins porting to GStreamer 0.10

2006-12-24 - In Amarok, the "yauap" engine (a redeveloped GStreamer interface, using D-Bus interaction) progresses, with support for audio CD's.

----------

## Inte

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Mein größtest Problem ist aber gerade nicht das abspielen, sonder das rippen, verdammte neue Kopierschutztechniken. Meisten fehlt der Vorspann, und ab Mitte des Films gibt es erst Sound, allerdings nur die Musik von den Songs die sich am Ende der DVD befinden...

  Bisher hab ich keine Lust gehabt umständlich DVDs zu rippen, nur um mich über das Ergebnis zu ärgern. Durch das LinuxMagazin bin ich auf thoggen gestoßen. Der kann zwar momentan nur nach Ogg (Theora/Vorbis) transcodieren, dass auch noch ziemlich langsam, aber das Ergebnis stimmt. Nur ein Klick für die Sprache, die Auflösung, die Größe oder Qualität, die überflüssigen Ränder wegklicken und dreimal so lange warten, wie der Film lang ist. Wenn man >=libtheora-1.0_alpha7 installiert, gibt es einen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub durch MMX/AMD64-Optimierungen.

Bisher hab ich auch einen großen Bogen um GStreamer gemacht, aber nachdem ich einen hübschen (ja, das Auge hört auch mit!  :Wink: ) MediaPlayer mit wenig Abhängigkeiten gesucht habe, bin ich bei BMPx hängen geblieben und begeistert. Dann kam noch thoggen mit ein paar Video-Codecs hinterher und nun denke ich wirklich darüber nach xine von der Platte zu verbannen und ein adäquates Frontend für die Videowiedergabe mittels GStreamer zu installieren.

Schon komisch ... vor 'nem halben Jahr wollte ich mit GStreamer nix zu tun haben und trotzdem hat es sich bei mir eingeschlichen.

Nur die Bastelei mit den USE-Flags nervt tierisch. Erst hatte ich USE="mad" für die MP3-Wiedergabe vergessen, aber anstatt einfach das GStreamer-Plugin zu installieren, wollte sich bei einem --newuse BMPx auch nochmal neuinstallieren. WTF? Dabei können doch alle GStreamer-Applikationen direkt auf neue Plugins zugreifen. Hier wären zwei Meta-Pakete angebracht (gstreamer-codecs-audio / gstreamer-codecs-video) mit den passenden USE-Flags. In den Programm-Ebuilds hat das wirklich nichts zu suchen. Rhythmbox & Totem z.B. ... ist es zum Zeitpunkt des übersetzens egal, welche Plugins mitinstalliert werden- hauptsache GStreamer ist vorhanden. Trotzdem müssen die jedesmal bei Änderungen der USE-Flags neuübersetzt werden.  :Shocked: 

----------

## hoschi

Will test that!

Von OGG-Theora/Vorbis kommt man bei bedarft (wenn ich das ueberhaupt will) wieder leichter zu MPEG-1/2 rueber  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, ist ja gerade eine neue Version von Gstreamer rausgekommen. Scheint die erste zu sein, die bei mir brauchbar funktioniert. Bis auf die Wiedergabe von DVDs.

----------

## hoschi

dvd://0-99

Gstreamer kann DVDs durchaus abspielen, auch CSS verschluesselte, nur die Menues sind momentan nicht unterstuezt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na dann muss ich wohl noch mal etwas in der Flags rumsuchen. Also ich hab hier eine DVD und da sagt mir Totem, es könnte sie nicht abspielen, weil Plugins fehlen.

----------

